# Königsberg The lost Prussian Land's



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

:bash: 
Kaliningrad (Russian: Калинингра́д; Lithuanian: Karaliaučius; German Königsberg (help·info), Polish: Królewiec; briefly Russified as Кёнигсберг Kyonigsberg), is a seaport and the administrative center of Kaliningrad Oblast, the Russian exclave between Poland and Lithuania on the Baltic Sea. As of the 2002 Census, its population was 430,003, which is up from 401,280 recorded in the 1989 Census).

Under its original German name of Königsberg, it was the capital of the German province of East Prussia, the earlier Duchy of Prussia, and before that of the Monastic State of the Teutonic Knights.

Geography
Kaliningrad is located at the mouth of the navigable Pregolya River, which empties into the Vistula Lagoon, an inlet of the Baltic Sea.

Sea vessels can access Gdańsk Bay and the Baltic Sea by way of the Vistula Lagoon and the Strait of Baltiysk.

Until circa 1900 ships drawing more than 2 m of water could not pass the bar and come into town, so that larger vessels had to anchor at Pillau (now Baltiysk), where merchandise was moved onto smaller vessels. In 1901 a ship canal between Königsberg and Pillau was completed at a cost of 13 million mark, which enabled vessels of a 6.5 m draught to moor alongside the town. (See also Ports of the Baltic Sea.)

Khrabrovo Airport is located 24 km north of Kaliningrad, and has a few scheduled/charter services to several destinations throughout Europe. There is the smaller Kaliningrad Devau Airport for general aviation. Kaliningrad is also home to Kaliningrad Chkalovsk naval air base.

Teutonic Order
Around 300 BC an Old Prussian settlement called Tvanksta (also Tvangste, Tvangeste) was founded near the site of modern Kaliningrad[citation needed]. This settlement was conquered and destroyed during the conquest of Prussia by the Teutonic Order. In its place Königsberg ("King's Mountain") was founded in 1254 by the Order, named in honour of one of their Northern Crusaders, King Ottakar II of Bohemia, who paid for the erection of the first fortress there.[1] Over a long period, the Teutonic Knights, assisted by various knights from Western Europe, conquered the indigenous Baltic Old Prussians. This marked the beginning of the extermination of pagan Baltic culture and German colonisation of the area. The small remaining population of Old Prussians eventually became Germanised. However, the Old Prussian language did not become extinct until the 18th century.

Königsberg was originally the capital of Sambia, or Samland, one of the four dioceses into which Prussia had been divided in 1243 by the papal legate William of Modena. Saint Adalbert of Prague became the main patron saint of Königsberg Cathedral, one of the main landmarks of the city.

Königsberg eventually became a member of the Hanseatic League and an important port for the southeastern Baltic region, trading goods with Prussia, Poland, and Lithuania.

As a result of its defeat in the Thirteen Years' War at the hands of the Polish-Lithuanian Commonwealth, the Monastic State of the Teutonic Knights was reduced by the dictated Peace of Toruń in 1466 to the area of the later Duchy of Prussia, held by the Teutonic Order under the feudal overlordship of the Polish crown. The Order saw the actions of Poland as a betrayal of their original mission and pledges, the Polish Duke of Masovia, Konrad, having first called in the crusaders to eliminate the Pagan Prussians who were constantly raiding his territory, causing death and destruction, and who, as the Polish historian Vincent Kadlubek states, had resisted all Polish attempts to subdue and convert them. Konrad promised the Teutonic Knights the heathen Prussian lands they conquered (although they were not his to promise).[
Duchy of Prussia:
With the secularisation of the Order's territories in 1525, Grandmaster Albert of Prussia of the Hohenzollern dynasty became the Duke of Prussia after paying feudal homage to King Sigismund I of Poland. The capital of the fief was Königsberg (Polish: Królewiec). It became one of the biggest cities and ports of the Prussian region, having considerable autonomy, a separate parliament and currency, and with German as its dominant language.

Anna, daughter of Duke Albert Frederick, married Elector John Sigismund of Brandenburg, who was granted the right of succession to Prussia on Albert Frederick's death in 1618. From this time the Duchy of Prussia and Königsberg were ruled by the Electors of Brandenburg, the rulers of Brandenburg-Prussia.

Etc........ hno: 
Every thing allmost was Build by.Prussians ,Germans,Lithuanians,Polish. But now allmost all old buildings are destroyed.hno: But now the land's belong's to russia.  But now Prussian's dont exsist and no one cant speak ther language. And in nova-days it's hard to find ther an old saved houses.
Few pics I found.But what can we do it's destroyed.The End








































































hno:


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

I always thought this is indeed a sad story, the original land of the Prussians, who later created today's Germany, the land of Kant... completely "russified" by the soviets, who moved there thousands of russians, and took away from their land the Germans. The allies made a big mistake in there, it should have remained as part of East Germany.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

Germany attacked USSR and killed 30 000 000 of its citizens. Germans must be happy that East Germany now is not part of Russia, they have absolutely no rights to complain as eliminating german nation would have been justified responce for trying to eliminate ours, and we only took some lands.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

^^
Didn't USSR attack Poland along with Germany, did it?


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

federicoft said:


> ^^
> Didn't USSR attack Poland along with Germany, did it?


What Poland have to do with this?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Gamma-Hamster said:


> What Poland have to do with this?


If it's fair that Koenigsberg is Russian because Germany attacked Russia and killed a lof of Russians, then would be fair that say St. Petersburg would be Polish because Russia attacked Poland and killed a lot of Poles.
That's just using your bizarre logic.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

federicoft said:


> If it's fair that Koenigsberg is Russian because Germany attacked Russia and killed a lof of Russians, then would be fair that say St. Petersburg would be Polish because Russia attacked Poland and killed a lot of Poles.
> That's just using your bizarre logic.


Your forgot one key factor: Poland lost. If it have won, it would have been in full right to take from Russia whatever it wished.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Gamma-Hamster said:


> Your forgot one key factor: Poland lost. If it have won, it would have been in full right to take from Russia whatever it wished.


That's not the point.
You argued it was fair for Russia annexing Koenigsberg because Germans attacked USSR and killed 30 000 000 of its citizens, not because they lost the war. USSR attacked a lot of nations and killed millions of people, still it didn't lost anything. 

The only truth is that winning a war allow yourself to do whatever you want of the deafeted, including to pass off their crimes were worse than yours. And this was always true during human history.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

federicoft said:


> That's not the point.
> You argued it was fair for Russia annexing Koenigsberg because Germans attacked USSR and killed 30 000 000 of its citizens, not because they lost the war..


My point was that we were attacked and then won the war and it gaved us right to tkae whatever we wanted.


----------



## cementationfurnace (Feb 23, 2006)

If you can't take a joke, then don't start a war. A very sad story though


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

That's sad that prussian's dont exsist eny more and even the city's are destroyed.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

The EU should annex this territory and rebuild the city of Kant to it's former glory.



Gammahamster said:


> Your forgot one key factor: Poland lost. If it have won, it would have been in full right to take from Russia whatever it wished.


The USSR lost the cold war, maybe NATO should have taken St. Petersburg in compensation 

Russian architectural contribution to the city.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> The EU should annex this territory and rebuild the city of Kant to it's former glory.


Luckily, Russian Army is prepared too annihilate anyone who tries something like this.

Posting 20 years old pictures is pretty retarded, btw


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

Here is picture of nearby Europe:
Thats the prosperity Kalinigrad will get if it will be separated from Russia


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

Gamma-Hamster said:


> Here is picture of nearby Europe:
> Thats the prosperity Kalinigrad will get if it will be separated from Russia


Isn't that how Russia already looks like today? :lol:


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Königsberg sounds alot better than Kaliningrad


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

indeed


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Is there a big movement to separate?


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

Oelanddk said:


> Königsberg sounds alot better than Kaliningrad


Yes it sound's more Europian :banana: but the land is lost Russian's never give it back to eny one and it's now ugly,poor,Russifiede city. ( hno: .Russian's can so fast destroy every thing.


----------



## auckland16 (Nov 13, 2006)

Ringil said:


> Isn't that how Russia already looks like today? :lol:


This photo loke's funny !! :lol:


----------

